# Servlets



## KayKarribean (10. Jun 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und falls das hier nicht hingehört tut es mir leid. Ich brauche jedenfalls dringen eure Hilfe!

Ich studiere seit kurzem und habe muss für eine Vorlesung eine Webanwendung selbstständig programmieren. Mit HTML und CSS habe ich kein Problem. Aber bei mir hängts gewaltig an den Servlets und ich finde im Internet und auch im Hochschulskript keine Antworte auf meine Frage.

Ausgangssituation: 
Ich habe Zugang zu einem Server von einem Freund und auch schon eine Domain für die Webanwendung. In der Hochschule benutzen wir Glassfish als Testserver.

Nun meine Frage:
(1) Wie verbinde ich denn nun das Servlet mit meinem Server??

Danke euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## stg (10. Jun 2017)

Es ist nicht gänzlich klar, was du eigentlich genau fragst. Was genau meinst du mit "verbinden"? Und was meinst du in diesem Zusammenhang mit "Server"?

Um ein Servlet bereitzustellen brauchst du auf dem Host einen WebContainer deiner Wahl. GlassFish ist ein vollständiger Java EE Anwendungsserver. Für ein einfaches Servlet ziemlicher "Overkill", aber den kannst du trotzdem gerne verwenden. Auf dem Host (Server deines Freundes) musst du also einen GlassFish bereitstellen. Dein Servlet packst du als Bestandteil der entsprechenden Web-Anwendung in ein Web Archive (.war) und fütterst den GlassFish damit. Wie das geht, damit bist du ja sicher vertraut, wenn ihr das an der Hochschule auch so macht.


----------

